# Voting



## youknewtherisk (Nov 4, 2010)

i thought i would come here and let out some of my frustration after the election day a couple days ago...

i have been COMPLETELY ostracized by many close friends for choosing not to vote. i have NEVER voted and i probably never will. i dont want anyone to "represent" me. therefore if i were to vote, i would be lying. and why would i vote if im just gonna lie?

i try to tell this to friends and they just tell me that they are dissapointed in me, because even if i dont want to vote i should still do so so that the "lesser" of the two evils wins... BULL FUCKING SHIT!! i hate getting told that the most, it just goes back to that episode of southpark where they vote between a giant douche and a turd sandwhich. the fact is ALL politicians are evil in my opinion, and voting for anyone of them is contributing to blasphemy against mankind. i absolutely hate the pressure people put on you to vote, they basically make it sound like a command. they can all fuck off, and im sure a lot of you here feel the same way... which is why i came here to vent!!


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Nov 4, 2010)

thats besides the fact that your votes dont count anyway. i need only to point to the bush gore election where my home state of florida was key to the victory, but because jeb was the gov, the re count was halted and bush won, hmmm what are the chances right? voting is just like war in many ways or sports, its a competition designed for you to take sides, show your dedication and patriotic fervor while destracting you from more important issues that never get adressed after the fact, and if you dont want anything to do with it youre an out cast. i feel nothing but sorry for the people that swallow all of that and actually have the balls to tell you youre not doing your part. keep on keeping on dude.


----------



## 5ealchris (Nov 4, 2010)

Just show your friends this clip


----------



## CXR1037 (Nov 5, 2010)

Jesus Christ, I almost completely agree with someone in this forum...


I honestly wouldn't mind less people voting. So many of them choose to suspend reason and vote on emotion, which is just a recipe for disaster (cough OBAMA). As much as it would be unconstitutional, I wouldn't mind seeing voting standards. Nothing intense, just basic facts about the country. 

And I agree about politicians, I feel they should all be deported to some remote island.


----------



## wokofshame (Nov 5, 2010)

whatever dudes cry me a fucking river. 
the fact is if more people had voted in florida (maybe closer to the voter turnout in iraq- over 90%)
ol jeb wouldnt have been able to swing the election because it wouldnt have been close enough. 
Sure most pols are retarded but remember when the Green Party almost beat Gavin newsom in the SF mayoral elction?
Now that would have been some good shit if only sfsf had voted...aah

Plus paris hilton won't sleep with you if u don't......shut the fuck up fools


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Nov 5, 2010)

thing is more people did vote in florida, we may never know who truely won that race, all i know is when gore asked for a recount a republican denied it. thousands of votes went missing or were tampered with, the methods of voting were obscured, all of this would obviously lead to a regulated recount, oh wait... and we have the same bullshit from a different asshole. 
all i will say is this, if you want someone to speak for you and your community who is not from your community and doesnt understand it, rock the vote. if youre a big kid who can think and act for him/her's self, dont.


----------



## ksleet (Nov 24, 2010)

I am curious as to how people who classify themselves as politically active, who organize and carry out protests, believing that using these channels of resistance can facilitate change, don't vote, it would seem to me that if you assume that a methods allowed by the system can incur change, how could you not attempt to be active in all of these (i.e. voting)? I understand not wanting to participate in the mechanics of the system that allow it to function, I don't vote, and have never been to a protest so maybe I just don't completely understand the lure of the social/group dynamic present. That said I do find keeping myself informed on the global political climate interesting at times, but that is often met with complacency when I return to the idea of bureaucracy.


----------



## smellsea (Dec 1, 2010)

not only that but, in my opinion, every ones vote gets collected, pissed on by some douche bag politcn. then they play rock paper sissors to see who really gets to RULE THE WORLD! i honestly dont give a shit who thinks they are governing me. i do what i want and if i want change i'll fucking work for it... or by getting drunk depending on my mood that daty.


----------



## brobro! (Dec 3, 2010)

my personal opinion on the issue of voting: as far as presidential elections go, it doesnt fucking matter how many people vote for whoever, its the electoral votes that count and decide who wins, and guess who makes up the electoral college. its not you or me or the guy down the street, its the elected representatives. if you are not familiar with this heres a link for ya http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electoral_College_(United_States) also, would you really want fore to be president over bush? I'm in no way a supporter of bush, in fact i hate him but i hate him as much as i hate gore, kerry, obama, etc. the presidents are bought out by the same corrupt fucks and with checks and balances congress has a lot to do with what is going on in this country. a lot more than you would think. you cant blame the president for everything. the whole systems fucked.

where youre votes do count: state elections like mayor governor etc. also for your representative, like the house and senate. 

I totally agree with you dude, I'm not gona pick the lesser of two evils, if i hate them both i wont vote, and if you dont wana vote and people give you shit for it tell em to fuck off. Abstention can be a form of action too, and thats what youre doing. although, if you wanted to, if you are registered you can go to the voting booth and cast a blank ballot which is called a "blank voter" and is considered a form of protest. didnt know if you knew that


----------



## Dameon (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm against our whole system of government. It doesn't work. The most corrupt assholes get the most power, and even if your vote did count, most people are stupid, so "majority rules" is just letting stupid people rule the country. Our form of democracy is failing as we watch, and exercising a "right" that is nothing more than a way to make people think they're accomplishing something won't change that.

The country is run by rich people, for rich people; if you think that checking a box on a ballot will ever change that, you're in denial. Why would I show any support for a system that does nothing but fucks me over constantly and does its best to keep me in my place on the street? That's why I don't vote. Period. Hopefully, eventually it'll just collapse and we can try again.


----------



## cranberrydavid (Dec 3, 2010)

Dameon said:


> Hopefully, eventually it'll just collapse and we can try again.


 
IMO when collapse comes you won't get a second chance, and if it get's rebuilt it'll be from the outside, by the rich, for the rich. Lots of examples in Latin America. 

Look at Haiti for example. A few thousand rich, educated people in big houses on the hill, and millions of illiterate people living and shitting in the street. That's what collapse looks like.

As for voting, I vote local. At least in this part of the country it counts. When the small farmers in our area have been about to be screwed by a state agency, we've called our legislators and said "we voted for you, and we've got a problem". A lot of times they can get the bureaucrats to back off.

For president I always vote for an independent candidate (Libertarian, Socialist, Green, whatever). Sure, they're not gonna win, and I hope to hell they never do, but for me it feels like a better protest than not voting. 

I still don't get how not voting is a protest though. You're still choosing. You're just throwing your vote in with the soccer moms who are too busy and the couch potatoes who are too lazy, rather than some other group that's working a little harder. If that's who you want to support though, go for it!


----------



## brobro! (Dec 3, 2010)

dameon, first technically the united states is not a democracy, we are a republic. thats why we have states, teh states are supposed to have the power and teh feberal governments isnt supposed to do anything except keep us together as a nation and defend us from outside invaders. obviously that is not how things are now i think everyone can see that. secondly, youre right about checking a box and voting not changeing shit. it really isnt but, if you are gona bitch about a fucked up system keeping you down, do something about it, waiting for it to collapse isnt going to do anything. if youre not taking action dont bitch, and im not saying youre not doing anything cause i dont know what youre doing. but if not i dont wana hear it buddy. during the american civil war, the confederacy had connections with the british and another nation for help to over throw the union because they didnt like how things were going obviously, i would hope you know the history of the civil war and why is was started if you dont know it wasnt about slaves that issue didnt come untill later in the civil war. anyway, the union cut off those connection which is a good thing, those nations werent helping out of kindness, after a collapse like that or a switch of power is a perfect time to be taken advantage of and either another nation step in a fuck us over again and take land and money, or the rich to step in and fuck everyone over like cranberrydavid was saying about haiti.


----------



## Diagaro (Dec 3, 2010)

Fuck voting. its against my religion. In my world elected officials are fictitious carictures like jesus and homer simpson.


----------



## cranberrydavid (Dec 3, 2010)

Diagaro said:


> Fuck voting. its against my religion. In my world elected officials are fictitious carictures like jesus and homer simpson.


 
You know, I can see your point of view if you can live far enough below the radar that laws and policies don't touch you. 

I think you're wrong about Homer though.


----------



## dharma bum (Dec 4, 2010)

"you want the puppet on the right, or the puppet on the left... let my own lack of a voice be heard"


----------



## Cobo (Dec 11, 2010)

"you want the puppet on the right, or the puppet on the left..."[/QUOTE]

The democrat or the republican... How does anyone expect one of the largest and most diverse populations in the world to be accurately represented by *2* parties. Voters often end up adapting their beliefs to their party instead of thinking for themselves. 

The republic is lost. What we have left is a spectacle to keep us distracted while the elite rob us blind.


----------



## Loseralan (Dec 14, 2010)

"Voting, its fun to pretend."


----------

